# Peacock.. help?!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

My mum moved in to a new house 5 years ago, since then every spring a Peacock appears in her garden/roof/driveway ... she lives in a cul de sac in the middle of a busy village -- no farms, noone owns the peacock... but he calls all the time, and mums worried he's lonely...

So anyone know anything about them? ...

Could he be lonely?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Peafowl will often travel quite some distance in search of food, a mate, nesting site, etc. He could have come from anywhere, & they fly quite well.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

We raised some peachicks for a friend as we keep other poultry, they do like company and get quite tame. They will happily eat poultry feed or bird food if you have it. Any chance of catching it? You could entice it into a shed or a greenhouse perhaps? Then you could give him to a breeder or keeper of peafowl where he would be safe. : victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Id love a pet Peacock, and having the garden that I do, it would look fantastic with alot of space... Just a shame the dogs would harass it a little too much!


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi im getting some of these and talking to different breeders these are best kept in large aviaries (to stop them flying away) or farmland as they will look for something to do so they need alot of room.
If he pops in and out all the time my guss is he lives close by in someones garden and gets bored and has a wander around untill he is hungry.:2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Blimey a Peacock aviary would be enormous! Wouldn't you just clip its wings so it can't fly away? I'd never keep a Peacock in an aviary because they look like they'd be prone to feather damage from any mesh. I think a fence and clipped wings would be better than an aviary!

If it comes back once a year I guess it must go somewhere else for the rest of the time! Probably from a farm locally. It probably had clipped feathers and they grew back...not much hope of catching it so it just comes and goes now...that would be my guess =P I guess you could contact the rspca or something to see if anyone has reported one missing? Other than that not much you can do even if he is lonely =P Doubt he will find a Peahen there! :-D


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

peacocks need a lot of room and do range quite a way especially if he`s looking for laydees, they arnt really something that you keep caged? everyone i`ve seen that keeps them around here just let them roam where they like and they come home to roost - he must have a home somewhere its just probarbly a bit further away that you think - and his owners will be pretty unhappy if he gets nicked and rehomed.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary peacocks have their wings clipped but it doesnt stop them jumping fences. Our 2 have free range over 5 acres and come home at night but when our neighbour had peahens it was a different story and clipped wings or not they used to vanish for days on end:bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> peacocks need a lot of room and do range quite a way especially if he`s looking for laydees, they arnt really something that you keep caged? everyone i`ve seen that keeps them around here just let them roam where they like and they come home to roost - he must have a home somewhere its just probarbly a bit further away that you think - and his owners will be pretty unhappy if he gets nicked and rehomed.


 Yeah- rather than trying to trap him, why not enjoy him as a visitor? There's nothing to stop you getting some feed in to encourage him to come back.


----------



## De breve (Mar 9, 2012)

Peacocks roam all the time, I would strongly urge you not to try and catch him. As for clipping his wings this would be perilous to his survival, as he will roost high up at night to stay safe from foxes. No wings means no flying. No flying means no roosting. Therefore he will become fox dinner!

The fact that he visits seasonally suggests that he knows what he's doing and it's not for us uprights to interfere. If you are worried speak to the local police and your local paper and hopefully they will run a message.

Two years ago my peacock left me for a few weeks as was his norm. It wasn't until I saw an article in the local observer that I realised how far he travelled. He was making a nuisance of himself on someone's garage roof eating all their wild bird seed 5 miles away! The RSPCA had been called and tried to catch him but failed! he came back when he was good and ready, now he's fully mature and settled with his ladies he leaves us less.

Just admire and enjoy him!


----------



## doristheredkneee (Jul 30, 2009)

How lucky..... Lovely bird! :flrt:


----------

